# Concern for Renes health



## Madhatter (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Rene is showing signs that she is definitely a hen with a dark brown cere. My concern is that just above her cere looks dirty and not nice and clean/smooth feathers like the other birds in the flock. Is she just a messy eater or could this be some type of illness that needs to be treated? I am unable to post pics. She is an English crossed American.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Without a picture it is impossible for anyone to give you a definitive answer. She maybe beginning a molt.
Does she have pin feathers on top of her head and is she losing feathers at this time?

If you are concerned about her health, the best thing to do is have her examined by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Madhatter (Dec 20, 2015)

Rene is in good sprits, and not showing any signs of pin feathers/or lose of feathers. My camera is out of action at he moment. Have taken advise on seeking avian vet, out of curiosity.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know what you find out.
Best wishes!*


----------



## Madhatter (Dec 20, 2015)

*Result. Treatment?*

Today I examined Rene by takaing her out of the cage and having a close look.
I actually saw and pinched a small lice type insect from her head. I believe it did have wings but not 100 per cent sure. After searching the net the symptoms on the top of her cere look that of a scaly face mite infection. Research tells me it was likely she became infected in the nest box as the bird will not show symptoms until 6-12 months of age. Rene falls into that category. The vet advised a mite dusting powder which I have applied not only to Rene but also to all the other birds. I made a paste for the effected area and dusted the rest of her body, under wings vent etc. I am extremely disappointed that this has happened and hope that it is not going to effect all the flock. I shall be emailing the women I brought Rene from and advise her to treat all of her birds. She sells the birds on trademe a local NZ trading site for all sorts of things. Who knows how many other flocks she will be effecting.
How often should I apply the powder?
Do you recommend another treatment?
What are the chances of this effecting the other birds in the Flock?
All advise welcome.


----------



## Madhatter (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Please read my result,treatment? post. Look forward to reply.
Thanks


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi
The usual treatment for mites/lice is ivermectin, used as a staged dose as a spot on treatment. Is your vet an avian vet?
We are not vets and do not know what active ingredients are in the dusting powder you were prescribed. I would suggest that you do not change to use ivermectin without first consulting your vet - we don't want any problems with overdosing and there may be very valid reasons that the vet has chosen the dusting powder.
Best of luck.


----------



## Madhatter (Dec 20, 2015)

No we don't have an avain vet here. I will ring in the morning and ask how often to use the powder. If I don't see an improvement I will get a spray. Making me feel quite ill hoping he rest of the flock is ok.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

A spray? 
The method of application is usually to apply a drop on the back of the bird's neck, between the wings. A repeat treatment being done a week later and a 3rd treatment a week after that. 
I think the concentration of ivermectin for budgies is 0.1%.

If Rene is in contact with your other birds, then yes, they should also be treated even if they show no signs of infection. 

After each treatment you should thoroughly disinfect the cage (and any out of cage areas she plays). Wipe the whole cage, perches, bowls, toys with white vinegar or boiled water.

Bit of a nuisance to do, but very likely to be successful.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Using a spray or a powder is not recommended.

Spot-on treatment is the preferred method and you can purchase Scatt on-line.

Pets Megastore : SCATT 50ml (1floz) Scaly Face/Air Sac Mite treatment for birds [660] - US$14.87 [AU$19.30] discount medical supplies for pets

Best wishes!*


----------



## Madhatter (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry. Tried to move a photo from my documents, taken on my ph as camera out of action. No success.


----------

